
How physics gender gap starts in the classroom - mgdo
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-44141840
======
legostormtroopr
> Women are the majority of K-12 teachers

> Women are the majority of high-school graduates

> Women are the majority of university entrants

> Women are the majority of university graduates overall, and in the majority
> of fields.

> Primary and secondary education overwhelming favours girls.

At what point can we just stop and consider that maybe women are just choosing
not to do physics & maths for some non-biased related reason?

